
The impact of syntax colouring on program comprehension [pdf] - edward
http://www.ppig.org/sites/default/files/2015-PPIG-26th-Sarkar.pdf
======
noir_lord
This is something I was curious about a while back so I disabled all syntax
highlighting in my development tools.

Anecdotally after a couple of days it made very little difference that I could
discern for me, error highlighting however was very useful in comparison.

